# Drehmoment Norco Aurum C7.3



## Dexx78 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo,habe seit kurzem mir ein Norco Aurum c7.3 (2015) und bräuchte nun auch die passenden Drehmomente für Rahmen und alles was daran montiert ist, finde im Netz nur die Drehmomentabellen von älteren Modellen die keinen Carbonrahmen haben.Freue mich über informative Hilfe nun hier von euch,danke im voraus. Dexx78


----------

